# My Finished Tank (I think)



## Sebrina (Sep 16, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of my finished tank, before anything I want to say that I do *NOT* have a master's degree in aquascaping but I am open to constructive criticism so feel free to tell me if something is wrong.

It's a 55g with a Rena XP2 canister filter and a Penguin 350b Bio-Wheel HOB filter, the canister is rated at 300gph and the Penguin Bio-Wheel is rated at 350gph although neither put out the flow they advertise as always, but I hope both are enough filtration for this tank. It also has a Prime Modular Flow-Through Chiller since my water temps with no heater were sometimes over 90 degrees. The tank is now stable at 83.5 and fluctuates up and down about .1 degrees according to my thermometer so at least it's at a safe and stable temp now. Also has 2 airstones one for the centerpiece and there's a treasure chest that gves off one bigger bubble per second on the left side kinda hard to see on the pictures. I'm currently doing 50% water changes every other day it's taking it's toll on my back though, my last water test showed [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] and [email protected] only chemicals I'm using are a water conditioner for every water change before I pour new water in the tank it's Tetra's Aqua Safe other than that 100% chemical free. The fish seem happy the Gourami does chase his reflection though up and down against the side of the tank but I've searched Google and some people say it's normal?

I've tried to keep a few hiding places but still keep space so fish can swim and not have to dodge decorations or plants. Speaking of which as of right now all plants are fake going with the real stuff once I get better lighting but I dished out a pretty penny for a chiller so maybe next month. Fish population is small still cycling only a pair of dwarf gourami and a few bala sharks although I might have to return these if they get too big guy at the smaller lfs told me they'd be fine then I came home and looked up their size and such and I was shocked how big they can get. I might just keep gouramis and maybe a few catfish nothing too fancy.

Let me know what you think, you can click on the thumbnails below and then on the picture in my gallery for a full blown up version.




​


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Looking real good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

You are welcome.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks great! 

You don't have to get the ammonia to 0. You'll have to maintain some levels of ammonia in order to get to the next phase.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

looks like Acropole )


----------



## Sebrina (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys! 

@littlefish

I actually had to Google Acropole after seeing some pictures I guess it does, lol.

@jrman83

Yea I figured the ammonia level was due to fish and maybe some small leftover food, that's really all that's working towards the cycle right now though as I still haven't hit stage 2 yet.


----------



## tazzapooj (Sep 20, 2010)

the tank looks cool, like the little cave you have.


----------

